# converting Digital optical audio to analog 5.1 input



## ajayvasan (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi All, I have a Philips DSP2500 5.1 speaker system which has analog input jacks for the speakers. I recenty bought a 42in. LCD TV which only has a digital optical out . Is there any adapter or converter available to convert the digital audio out from my TV to my 5.1 speaker's analog input  ?


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 12, 2011)

there you go

link


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Mar 23, 2011)

Digital Audio To Analog Audio Converter-Digital Audio To Analog Audio Converter Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.com

check this link ..it will help you ...


----------

